# Ford 7710 dual power problems



## bama1 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a Ford 7710 with cab. Dual power is will shift from turtle to rabbit but will sometimes stay for an hour or so but sometimes only stay for a few minutes before shifting back down to turtle. It has toggle type switch on dash could this be electrical or something more serious in transmission.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe the dual power valve is a single wire unit. With no power applied it should be in one range. Power applied should shift to the other. Leads me to believe your problem is more likely electrical.


----------



## bama1 (Apr 24, 2016)

I will try checking all the electrical. Thanks for your help


----------



## Grizbear77 (May 16, 2021)

I am having a similar issue right now on my 1986 7710 without cab. We put Ina new pedal switch but for some reason it will not shift between high and low. All wiring appears to be in good shape but no action happening. There are also 2 wires that come out the top center of transmission that don't appear to have a place to connect and I have no idea if those are for a cab connection or not...


----------

